# Solved: Resetting a HP Pavilion g6-2228dx to factory-default



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

If this is the wrong category for this question I apologize and ask that it be moved to the correct one, or that who ever closes it lets me know where to properly resubmit it.

I was wondering If I could get help with resetting my netbook to factory default. I have an HP pavilion g6-2228dx . Issue is I got it off newegg refurbished with out any drivers, and the recovery partition doesn't seem to work/have anything in it. Not exactly sure how to go about getting it done. Thanks.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi
Welcome to Tech Support Guy


Correct category so no need for any apologies
Nice post


If it is refurbished depending on how, it is possible there is not a recovery partition


However the recovery drive on USB and the image to recover from can easily be created


What please is the exact problem, as drivers can always be found


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Further to the above



> cant tell if its just empty or corrupted. any advice or a download for the recovery partition that I could somehow put on a flash drive or something would be awesome. I really want to clean it up for a friend as a birthday gift.


would this by any chance relate to you


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

If I try to use the recovery option while the computer is booted up and logged in. It says no recovery is found, even though there is a C: drive for all the normal things, a blank E: partition, and two D: partitions called recovery, one NTFs one with no special file type, each with about 25.83gb of capacity and 3gb of free space.

edit: and yes that would, I don't have much success there so I figured I would try my luck here.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No you did not - did you - have a lot of success

First please bear n mind, that these recovery partitions, even if it can be accessed and set back to original condition, have been known to fail in that process

That is NOT too serious, when all other options are not available and the only way forward is the recovery partition

However on a system that is working and recovery is only for the reason stated, you would be most unwise to try it without ensuring that you have another means of returning to what you have now

That is the recovery drive and the image I mentioned in my first reply

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/create-usb-recovery-drive

and

system image
http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-8/what-happened-to-backup-restore

so your recovery drive boots the computer and sees your system image, which is then restored in the event of disaster

Give me a few minutes and I will come back with the instructions for the attempted use of the recovery partition on that
Pavilion

However do not PLEASE try it until you have another means of coming back as you are now


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

Thank you, and I appologize. I did see the post about being able to load windows onto a flash drive, and figured I could probably use a second computer to put the other drivers onto a flash drive as well afterwords, but with out the links I was having a tough time figuring out how. I should have been more patient or asked if I didn't understand.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

No problem
Go here
http://support.hp.com/us-en/product/HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC-series/5296082/model/5316976/manuals

download your maintenance and service guide

If it has a recovery partition that is still available - there is one, but depending on what ha been done etc, it may not activate

see the entry in your guide page 102
*Remove everything and reinstall Windows

*Sometimes you want to perform detailed reformatting of your computer, or you want to remove

personal information before you give away or recycle your computer. The process described in this

section provides a speedy, simple way to return the computer to its original state. This option removes

all personal data, apps, and settings from your computer, and reinstalls Windows.

*IMPORTANT: *This option does not provide backups of your information. Before using this option,

back up any personal information you wish to retain.

You can initiate this option by using the f11 key or from the Start screen.
To use the f11 key:
*1. *Press f11 while the computer boots.
- or -
Press and hold f11 as you press the power button.

*2. *Select *Troubleshoot *from the boot options menu.
*3. *Select *Reset your PC*, and then follow the on-screen instructions.

To use the Start screen:
*1. *From the Start screen, point to the upper-right or lower-right corner of the screen to reveal the
charms.

*2. *Click *Settings*

DO NOT try it without the means to go back - Please


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NOTE offline for some hours watching snooker final


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Just dropped by to see how you are doing


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

understood. and I have tried that method before and as a result did it one more time despite warnings (rebel I know) and like the previous attempts, it simple restart. and upon logging on all that changed was my desktop backround to black and a windows 8 purple notification window saying that the reformating was unsucessful. if you click on find solutions the window closes and nothing happens.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

what anti virus are you using please


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

seems there is none at this laptop.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

How do you decide that please
is windows defender not running 
taskbar - castle tower type icon


if there is no antivirus there will be a warning on action centre
right hand side of taskbar, notifications area


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

just my charging icon, razer synapse icon from mouse, HP cool sense, and the alert notification is warning me of an update, lack of spyware protection, lack of virus protection.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Ok click alert notification action and correct those by enabling windows defender
were you already aware of this situation please


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

doing that now and no I was not.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

going back to snooker 
update it and run a scan


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

No Threats detected.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

what OS is on the computer please
If it is windows 8.1
white click Microsoft flag left of taskbar and click system

so on this link you want the screen as shown at 5
http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/32371-system-information-view-about-your-windows-8-pc.html

and then please tell me the info from the 
Windows 8 or 8.1 version - where that image shows windows 8.1 Enterprise
and then I need to know - system type
does yours - read as the image
64 bit OS


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

Here is the specs.

The only flag remainig is updating windows, but when I tried updating it right before it finished it said that there was a problem installing update, in red letters.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go
white Microsoft flag
right click
click cmd prompt admin


at the prompt type
sfc /scannow
press enter


post what it reports please
all in order no violations
or
problems could not be fixed


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Is it running - the system file check


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)




----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

go back to cmd prompt admin

copy and paste this
it is too complicated to type with all the spacing and then run that

*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*

*what does it report please*

You are best staying with me, you will not find the solution viewing the forums, as this is a matter concerning something that is wrong on your particular computer - of course you are more than welcome to view anything you want, but the answer if there is one, will be found with checks on your system

Be cautious about what you run on it, if you do not fully understand what you are doing, you can end up worse than you are now


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I am going offline in 30 minutes
if you return from viewing index and post result of my last I will give you the next step


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

currently running it.
it has been sitting at 20% for a while


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

NOTE FOR LATER USE IF NECESSARY

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-GB/windows-8/create-reset-refresh-media

Go here
read carefully please the instructions
You know you have 8.1 not the 8.1pro from your screenshot you sent in post 20
you also know it is 64 bit from that screenshot
the only aspect you have to check is the language as shown on the link but I presume English

Download that media and save it - use another computer if you have one running windows 8.1
If you can follow the instructions yourself please proceed to make the installation media on a dvd or usb

If necessary we will use this to give you a clean install

Please do NOT try it until we have made more checks

SEE NEXT post for reply to 20 %


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It often does sit around 20 and 80%
LEAVE IT FOR A WHILE
I will stay with you until that completes or we have to come out of it


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

it says the restore opertation was completed successfully. The component store corruption was successfully repaired.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

REBOOT


go back and run another sfc /scannow


does that report now that all is in order


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

currently downloading the 8.1 image to a flashdrive, as soon as that is finished I will post the scan results. If it does say all is well what should be done from there?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

cannot wait - sorry going offline as I said in post 25
DO NOT as I advised use that image until we have made more checks


We need first the result of the system file check which should now be all in order


Back about 1800 hrs UK time


For when I come back
please post the result of the file check


Also please post
C Drive - capacity and free space


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

138gb used, 300gb free. will update with scan results, have a good night.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Cheers
Reason I asked was I wondered if it was lack of free space that would not the format to take place


You do not have any drive encryption turned on - do you.


No rush in replying


GONE


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

sfc /scannow was completed, windows resource protection did not find any integrity violations.

Also no, no encryption to my knowledge.


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

Last night as I had it sittitng in sleep mode (forgot about it) it started to over heat. The fan has always needed to go on full blast Unfortunately. I had to hard shut down with the power button. upon turning it on it had to update but after agood while it said update failed and it needed to undo changes.

ran another sfc scan found no violations though. should I try and dissasemble and clean out the fan?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

where was it when it was in sleep mode. The fan has always needed to run full blast
Laptops cannot be kept on soft surfaces, they may be called laptops, but using then on soft chairs, in bed etc on the duvet is a non starter

If you have had the problem of the fan from the start, I know it is too late now, but did you not consult Newegg on their 90 day warranty for refurbished laptops

In answer to your direct question


> should I try and dissasemble and clean out the fan


NOT on any account unless you are conversant with such a task

see this as your starting point to blow out the vents
http://support.hp.com/gb-en/document/c01657439

see sreenshots
on images left hand side vents are marked 2
on other image bottom vents are marked 3
blow them all out with compressed air spray - not a tyre line but as explained on the link above

Link to the manual for that computer
http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c03593126


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

Ill pick up a can later this evening. What shall I do after dusting?

And as far as experience, I have cleaned out my desktop tower, and replaced a power supply and GPU. Not sure if that's enough to be considered conversant.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

I build desktops
This one is my current one
three hard drives
triple boot 8.1, 7 and xp

The job on a tower is simple
the job on a laptop - yours is not
extensive dismantling is required to gain direct access to the cpu and fan

Where was it when it apparently overheated - as I asked on previous - first para post 37



> What shall I do after dusting?


see if it is running any cooler
then we will make a few more checks and if you so wish proceed to prepare it for gifting as the clean install - if there is still a heat problem - that - you gifting it as a present is probably a non starter - is it not?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

send me this please

http://www.piriform.com/speccy/download

the free one

File > Publish Snapshot. This saves your snapshot to our servers and then you can share the link to whoever you like. The person will not need to install Speccy


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/qdb7wB16sBhyZEk7OZ2Z4Uy

done 5 minutes after booting up


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you or one of your family installed this
http://www.wisecleaner.com/wise-memory-optimizer.html

and the WiseCare package

from speccy

Wise Care 365

WiseMemoryOptimzer.exe
Process ID: 
3528

User: 
fpmon_000

Domain: 
COLBYSPC

Path: 
C:\Program Files (x86)\Wise\Wise Memory Optimizer\WiseMemoryOptimzer.exe

Memory Usage: 
1.79 MB

Peak Memory Usage: 
16 MB

the program is garbage and often responsible for heavy CPU and system usage and CCleaner which I think you also have is not needed nor indeed wanted when run in default mode on windows 8/8.1
and the registry cleaner of CCleaner should never be used

More than a slight chance that it is these that are stopping windows updates and certainly a good chance that their use is causing many problems

Uninstall them programs and features


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

I believe someone has, but niether of these programs show up under control panel, but upon startup I do get messages regarding wisecare. One being a memory violation, the second being a semi transparent window that doesnt fully render.
so If I need to manually clear each of these programs where would I do so? C;/programs and x64, somewhere in AppData?

Also I find the 131C temp of the CPU concerning.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Had not looked at that yet
It is not the right reading as if it was it would have shut down
as the max is 100C on that processor
http://products.amd.com/en-us/NotebookAPUDetail.aspx?id=36

Have you now blown ALL vents shown on my screenshots

Going to watch snooker final

Run a Malwarebytes scan after updating MBAM I see you have it installed

Allow it to quarantine anything it finds and post log please


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

picking up the condensed air now, will leave a scan running.

but as I mentioned before how will I fully remove the wise care? It isn't showing up under my control panels list of programs on my computer, yet there is active traces of it causing issues on start up.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

lets see what malwarebytes finds


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

This MAY well be the cause of the problem if Wise Care is not


Active power scheme: 
Razer Game Booster Power Plan


That program - not the actual power plan but the Razer Game Booster can be used to change many settings and is both unnecessary and unwanted. 
Is that listed in programs and features
Probably listed there as
Razer Game Booster



If so uninstall it
REBOOT


Back to snooker final


Go Control Panel after uninstalling, power options and check power plan


Retest temps after that and the clean


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

picking up the condensed air now, here is the log of the first scan.

http://textuploader.com/gaha


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

let malwarebytes quarantine those
DO not delete the quarantine log


check and see if razer game booster is listed programs and features
uninstall if it is


blow vents as shown on my screenshots left side and on base


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

all set.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

further clue required please
all set - what


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

signing off - waited as you can see for 12 minutes from my last
1. temps any different after blowing vents
2. was razer game booster listed - if so have you uninstalled it
3. Have you checked power options in control panel 


We will deal with Wise Cleaner
when I return


4. If CCleaner is installed do not use it.


Good night


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

1.temp bounces between 90-100c after dusting the vents (110-120 coming out of sleep mode)
2. It was, along with razer core, deleted.
3. It was still an option, so I swapped it to energy star plan.

so yeah need to figure out wisecare, even if I try to manually delete it in programs says its in use, but I see nothing in the task bar or tray.

also should I keep HP coolsense on?

also also, I have noticed TiWorker.exe randomly starts up and takes up over 50% of the cpu, raising temps from the 90s to 110's+ Celcius


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Although I am of the opinion that your computer will be better without that Razer Game Booster and other issues that have been addressed, we have not unfortunately made any real progress.

I have, as I said earlier some doubts about the temps. If it was really 120 the system would have shut down.

*I have asked a couple of times, where the computer is when in sleep mode, is it kept and used on a surface where all vents are clear*

TiWorker is connected with Windows updates
TiWorker.exe is Windows Modules Installer Worker. It is related to Windows Updates.
*
Method 1: *I would suggest you to run system and maintenance troubleshooter and see if that helps.

 
a) Press Windows key + W key on your desktop.
b) Write Troubleshooting in the search box on the upper right hand corner.
c) Select the Troubleshooting option obtained after the search.
d) Click on View All option present on the top left corner.
e) Select the System Maintenance.
f) Click on Next to perform the System Maintenance troubleshooter and follow the steps.




Please do as above and see what that reports


Re WiseCare - where does it appear in programs, you say I think it is NOT listed in Control Panel, programs and features. PLEASE check again


I have doubts, that this is ever going to be right without a reinstall of the OS be that from the recovery partition if we could get it to work OR a complete fresh start from the install media I sent you. I appreciate that this was where you started the topic, but of course I did not then know that the computer had all the problems that have come to light since.


When you come back AFTER running the troubleshooter and depending on result we will attempt to move forward


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

The trouble shooter helped, and yes I have made sure that it is left on a proper surface when in sleep mode.

The troubleshooter seemed to help. and Interestingly enough I ended up finding the wisecare process in task manager in an interesting way. While it wasn't under processes/services It was shown under processes if I went through the users tab, even though the computer had one user. Once deleted I managed to clear the wisecare program folder and Roaming folder to clear it and tried to reboot.

upon rebooting I suffered severa issues such as: A black screen on boot up, being stuck on the HP loading screen before the OS loaded in, and blue screens. after several resets it finally let me log in and reported an unknown issue. I attempted to again reinstall windows and delete all finals and upon reboot I was given a blue screen that win32's Winload.exe was corrupted or lost. After many resets and getting back into the desktop I tried to remedy it, but I could not. 

As a last resort, I booted from the 8.1 UEIF and used the troubleshooter to complete the re-install from there. It seemed to work and I'm just setting up the Microsoft account for the computer. I have all the drivers I believe I will need on another flash drive, though I want to double check I grabbed the correct ones as for each category I was given a few options on HP's site even for my model.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Perhaps you should have waited for my response to just the troubleshooter
It was my intention to use another utility to disable registry keys set by the Wise Care installation
A most unwanted program originating from 
from ZhiQing Soft, Inc


However it is all too late now and I hope all works out for you


Good luck with it


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

thanks, I appreciate you taking all of this time, and putting up with my difficulty with following simple instructions. I get impatient and love to try and figure out what I can on my own and it can get me into trouble.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the appreciation
You were good to work with
I really do hope all is OK
Just ensure that you keep well away from any system enhancement programs, registry cleaners, boosters and the like
Run Defender only and support it with MBAM Free version scans
Do not use any third party disk defrags on windows 8.1
Do not use CCleaner as a maintenance program as the default mode is no good for 8/8/1


When you are sure all is well mark it solved please by clicking the mark solved button on your post


----------



## cj122x (May 3, 2015)

should Malware bytes be active at all times, from start up, like defender?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

There are two schools of thought on this
I do not have it like that and use the FREE version which cannot be set for protection
it is scan on demand only

MBAM works differently to defender and lots of people leave them both running

Basically Malwarebytes is NOT an antivirus 
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/for...-security-questions-best-practices/?p=2413189

Rather than setting exceptions etc as explained in the link I personally find it easier to run with Defender only and I support that with a regular scan with Malwarebytes

However - the level of protection you need is and always has been dependant on your browsing habits and the care you take.

So basically the answer is - they are doing different jobs and if you have paid for malwarebytes you may as well use it, as to use it scan only - you have no need to pay for it, as it is free

From Malwarebytes


> Does Malwarebytes Anti-Malware replace antivirus software?
> 
> Malwarebytes Anti-Malware is not meant to be a replacement for antivirus software. Malwarebytes Anti-Malware is a complementary but essential program which detects and removes zero-day malware and "Malware in the Wild".
> 
> ...


----------



## avmthree (Sep 30, 2014)

u didn't say what windows version you are using in the top post. have you tried rebooting and holding down F11, or even F8? You can either hold it down or tap it repeatedly, that was often a means of booting recovery software gui's on laptops prior to windows 8. Try F12 even.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

It is in the windows 8 forum and please see post 20
He accessed the recovery but it failed
However if you look at post 55 he has now reinstalled



> As a last resort, I booted from the 8.1 UEIF and used the troubleshooter to complete the re-install from there. It seemed to work and I'm just setting up the Microsoft account for the computer.


from the download of Windows 8.1 I sent him - please see post 27


----------

